# Gunz Online Ping Problem



## -paper_cut- (Jul 31, 2006)

yes i'm sure you've heard of gunz from me and numerous people, and just recently i've been having ping problem. so for us in gunz ping is the distance between a player or the lag they have so say i live in canada and i play vs someoen in usa i should have around 40-60 ping if good computer but dial-up different story. 

Anyways i play alot with this one guy from california and our ping to each other is usualy 20-30 but now all of a sudden i have 80 ping with him meaning something is wrong with my internet cause i have lag to everyone about 50 more ping to anyone i fight with, this is causing lots of people to complain etc so do u know whats wrong? kinda hard to understand with gunz unless u haven't played it


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

its possible that the problem could be increased net traffic from the holiday season.seems like a couple of servers i have played a game on have been a bit slow lately on ping


----------



## -paper_cut- (Jul 31, 2006)

any other ideas why? i was just playing couple minutes ago form THIS time and i had only then just started spiking but an hour back everything was fine, its just all of a sudden sorta thing, but if u have any other ideas why this is happening plz let me know


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

it could be a perverbial cauldren of things:

-(as pharoah said and IMO most likely) Increased net traffic. Always happens during colder months.
-more Gunz players
-more gunz players on the server your connected to
-your ISP has more subscribers
-your ISP is having Technical difficulties
-your router is dying
-your modem is dying
-your NIC is dying
-someone else is using the same connection in your house (if you have more than one computer hooked to it)
etc....

I'm not saying it's one of those or all of those, I'm just saying it is nearly impossible to determine sometimes....


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

also another cause might be if you are downloading via the net or p2p wich slows down alot too. also make sure no one else in your house is using the same internet connection as you as this will slow down the net significantly and can cause lag.

all the points gamerman has posted above are valid and could be reasons wich are causing your lag.


----------

